

Access the BBC stream of the Olympics  - lockhart

Frustrated by NBC&#x27;s inability to offer a package to those of us who have long ago cut cable, but still want to catch the Olympics (or just today&#x27;s hockey game)?<p>ZenMate, a web proxy&#x2F;encryption service has a free trial going on. Install the Chrome extension. Set your location to Great Britain and then head over to the BBC site where you&#x27;ll be able to stream to your heart&#x27;s content.<p>Note: The British play-by-play for the hockey games is hysterical.
======
dodders
Using Tunlr's DNS servers also provides access from the rest of the world.
They are still free for non-netflix/hulu sites.

